# amazon sword plant burned leaves



## jv44kurfurst (Jul 28, 2008)

purchased some amazon swords and they were green as can be but in the last couple of days the leaves look burnt. ferts I use are seachem plant tabs and kent freshwater supplament. my other plants are fine. nitrate and nitrite are 0 but ph at 7.2 I worry its the high ph but could be wrong. need help hate to see them die...


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

What do you mean with burnt leaves? Holes, brown on the edges...?
It is quite normal because the swords as most other plants are grown emersed and they need an adjustment period for the submersed conditions. Are they making new leaves already? Those should look fine.

Your pH is ok for the swords. You will probably need to up the nitrate concentration, or are you planning on fertilizing with root tabs only?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

As Daniel said... swords are often grown potted with their leaves in the air... when moved underwater, those leaves typically die back and the new leaves that grow submersed will be a different shape and texture. 

Also... Some swords will grow reddish/brown leaves. Here is a healthy red melon. Do these look like your "burnt" leaves?


----------



## jv44kurfurst (Jul 28, 2008)

they look like black spots and they leaves look like there melting or rotting. they new leaves look ok but will watch them. as for ferts i use tabs in the substarte and dose with kent freshwater supplement with K-FE Potassiam and iron. will order this week from rigs for other supplements.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

It does sound like the plant is going thru the adjustment period. Keep the eye on the new leaves and prune away the old and melting ones. The new growth should be just fine. Good luck!


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

When I got my amazon, the edges of all of the leaves started to die away, turning brown and developing all sorts of holes. I thought that it was dying, but left it the way it was, didn't add any ferts or anything.

Now about 2 months later, it has grown lots of new, green leaves that have no problems, and many of the original leaves that are half rotted away. So I would say that your amazon is just adjusting.


----------



## jv44kurfurst (Jul 28, 2008)

well if the leaves rot they rot, my siamese algea eaters love the dieing leaves and having a field day with it. the look like little puffers....


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Swords definitely drop leaves when they acclimate. Zero nitrates is not a good thing though, and cause the same sort of thing when deficient. Shoot for at least 5 or 10ppm.


----------

